# What do you do if pax talk politics?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

What do you do if pax talk politics?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Steer away from the subject. Id rather pleasure myself with sandpaper than listen to someones political opinions.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Easier just to agree and silently call them an idiot to yourself.... Not worth the fight..


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I try to change the subject, if that does not work, I pretty much listen and not really agree or disagree. A simple I see your point or I never thought about it enough usually gets me through it.

Really the subject does not come up often, maybe 1 or 2 times a month.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I like a good political conversation...my own views are down the middle so I can pretty much play the field...but I tread lightly.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Listen to what they say b4 engaging.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I make sure they know I'm listening, but then I try to take something they've said, and use it to change the subject. Usually works.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Share that you think BOTH parties have contributed to the terrible climate we are currently in and you would like outsiders to bring it back to how the country was framed to be. Remind them we want what is best for America even if who is running it right now might not be who they wanted so long as they have the best interest of America we will survive and thrive. If you can't see there are deficiencies on both sides of the political spectrum maybe that is a problem needing reviewed.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I don’t talk politics or religion in my car can you please switch the subject or stfu (last part said in my head).


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

We live in a country with too little civic discourse, particularly among those who don’t agree with each other. I think interesting conversations can happen in the context of rideshare as it’s one of the few places strangers are stuck awkwardly together but still have the opportunity to talk. Squander it if you want – I sometimes take those rare opportunities to talk about the big picture with people. Maybe it’s not the best time or place, but perhaps there is no best time or place.

I considered it an achievement when I could feel comfortable on a longer ride breaking down the social barrier of talking about politics. Everything in life is political. Anyone who claims that politics is merely a dirty business forgets that everything we do or think has political implications. If you leave politics to professional politicians and dedicated activists you end up with a society that is ideologically bankrupt and civically weak.

Nothing bad has ever come of me thinking this way about politics. In fact, I would have never met the person I am spending my life with if either of us shut up about politics.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I tried to change the subject. And if they rattled on, I just replied, uh-huh. I don’t discuss politics, religion or any controversial subject. 

When I had a guy rant about women, I did agree with him because he made some valid points.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I tell them that I'm from a communist country and that I have no idea what they're talking about since they don't tell us anything that's not communism related. That usually shuts them up.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Easier just to agree and silently call them an idiot to yourself.... Not worth the fight..


NYE my two pax's were black and were in the backseat drunk asf. The whole 25 min ride they spoke to me about slavery and the cotton pickers and how Hispanics and now fa ggots and transgenders are taking the spotlight and trying to get rights to use same sex bathrooms if their transgender. They argued that Spanish and transgenders need to bck off and give black people a chance to get their rights first. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

My answer would be, non of above, if given the choice. This has rarely happened to me. When it does I just say,"I hear what you're saying." I say this if I disagree with the PAX's statement or not.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Always.
Bring it on.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

If they're drunk, then yes, agree with everything they say. I stand behind that strategy 110%.

By the way, I'm reading a book right now titled "The Case Against Socialism", by Rand Paul. It sits on the front pax seat so that I can feign storing objects there for the undesirable who wants to sit up front.

Several folks have seen the title and react. I work in California, thus more liberals in the car than conservatives. As soon as a liberal reacts I immediately state that it is helpful to absorb all points of view before making up your mind (which is true, and why I am reading the book). That one statement dispels any building contentiousness. The pax invariably agrees with my sentiment, because after all it is a reasonable assertion.

In fact, rather than ever getting into a deep discussion about the pluses/minuses of socialism, the pax will often make a comment about how everyone these days is so emotionally entrenched in their opinions that it is impossible to have a discourse on the topic. They often leave me alone after that. When pressed as to if the book does indeed make a case against Socialism, I say ________. (Well, all I will say here, in this forum, is that the book is worthy of a read. As previously stated, it's always good to listen to both sides of the argument. ;>


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

While I won't engage angry demagogues of any persuasion, I find the best way to ease in is listen and then ask questions...if someone is griping about taxes or government, then I might ask where do we get all the roads, bridges, schools, cops and firefighters we depend on.

If its about immigration, then how do we fill all the jobs new arrivals typically work?

Basically I seek innocuous questions designed to pick at the weak area of a given stance. If asked my own thoughts I respond with a middle of the road on-the-one-hand / on-the-other-hand basically addressing two sides.

Done right, it passes the time and results in a great discussion, often followed by a good tip. My biggest tips come from those I've thoughtfully conversed with, especially on longer trips.

My rider sign mostly gives fun facts about my EV, an oddity in my area, but notes that I'm willing to chat about pretty much anything...with the warning that I'm completely clueless about sports, which earns a laugh.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've only engaged in politics with like-minded pax. The few pax who've brought up politics in my car have been quite reasonable, actually.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> We live in a country with too little civic discourse, particularly among those who don't agree with each other. I think interesting conversations can happen in the context of rideshare as it's one of the few places strangers are stuck awkwardly together but still have the opportunity to talk. Squander it if you want - I sometimes take those rare opportunities to talk about the big picture with people. Maybe it's not the best time or place, but perhaps there is no best time or place.
> 
> I considered it an achievement when I could feel comfortable on a longer ride breaking down the social barrier of talking about politics. Everything in life is political. Anyone who claims that politics is merely a dirty business forgets that everything we do or think has political implications. If you leave politics to professional politicians and dedicated activists you end up with a society that is ideologically bankrupt and civically weak.
> 
> Nothing bad has ever come of me thinking this way about politics. In fact, I would have never met the person I am spending my life with if either of us shut up about politics.


The problem is, that while ideally, pax should be rating the ride not the driver's political views, I'm pretty sure some would.

Maybe I've become overly cynical, but I can't be bothered discussing politics much anymore. I feel both sides are more akin to supporters of different football teams, and tend to over simplify the issues involved, when in reality it's usually more complicated.

I feel both sides usually have points to their arguments, but people on either side seem to negate the others' points completely. For example, if someone says they see the pros and cons of both Capitalism and Socialism, but feel that in the long run one side is better than the other. Then I'll gladly spend time discussing it with them. But if they think either one is completely flawless, then I don't have the time or energy.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The easiest thing to do is just agree with everything the pax say, then 1* them after the trip regardless if they gave cash-tip-in-hand or not.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

One thing for sure is I wont get in a argument with them. But I normally listen and will either agree or disagree with what they say. If I disagree, I first make sure to point out something positive from what they stated and then go one to state my opinion. It's never turned nasty.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Depends on pax attitude. I love discussing politics. Know the difference between a pax that wants to talk politics and a pax that wants to use you as a sounding board for their frustrations. Respectful honesty with the former and agreement with the latter is how I roll.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I would be like soooooo "how about them yankees?"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


Preach ANARCHY.

Tell them America has been ruined since the Tribal System lost dominance.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Easy one. Just stay in the middle. Tell them good point and one side needs the other for checks and balances. Never a problem


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Depending on how crazy their first salvo is, I either engage in discourse or walk them by to another topic.

When they open with Pizzagate or Peegate I immediately go to Seattle history and regional beauty.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

There’s usually something I can agree with them on so I make it lighthearted.
I have had a crazy left wing lady who got in and immediately started ranting about Trump. I’m sure we both have each other 5 stars but it was way out of..... left field 🤪


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

I lie and say I don't follow politics, that it disgusts me, and I have better things to do with my time. I have had two people ask me about politics who were (or I thought they were) against my politics. The most recent one asked me if I was following the impeachment at all. I told her that I didn't pay attention to politics, I had better things to do with my time. She agreed with me. The first one a couple years ago, was an angry, drunk, butch lesbian who was distraught that A) that homophobe Trump "stole" the election, and that 2) that misogynist Travis Kalanick was happily working with the homophobe, so how could I possibly be driving for Uber and not driving for Lyft? Her less drunk cohorts told her repeatedly to shut her mouth, that I was just trying to earn money. I said I didn't care who did what with whom, I was just trying to make money, and there was far more Uber business than Lyft business (at least there was back then).

I've had a couple people who came right out with politics that agreed with me. Those were very enjoyable conversations/rides.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I ask them if their name is @Wolfgang Faust and then get my mace ready.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

There’s a difference between “discussing” politics and “arguing” politics. I’m happy to hear other points of view and other solutions to problems, than my own

I do worry about gun nuts who I fear will shoot me for my approach to the gun problem


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I ask them if their name is @Wolfgang Faust and then get my mace ready.


Bless your heart.
Gimmie a kiss
&#128536;


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

If it is a guy, I tell them my views. If it is a girl that I am not interested in, I tell her my views.

If it is a beautiful girl, I just agree with whatever she is saying at the moment.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

oldfart said:


> There's a difference between "discussing" politics and "arguing" politics. I'm happy to hear other points of view and other solutions to problems, than my own
> 
> I do worry about gun nuts who I fear will shoot me for my approach to the gun problem


I on the other hand enjoy the gun discussion. I find that once I lead in with how stupid most people I encounter are ( most people agree about people they meet) getting to a lot of the populace shouldn't have access to firearms and that's not just criminals. Is pretty easy.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

If we didn't have to suffer retaliatory ratings, I'd gladly have a polite discussion with just about anyone on the topics of politics and religion.

For giggles and grins, I have, at times, reminded pax that one party most certainly is trying to destroy Uber and Lyft, while the other isn't (at least, not overtly). This isn't a debatable point, because facts cannot be denied. In the last cycle, two candidates railed on and on about how they wanted to destroy the gig economy. They lost. They deserved to lose. I usually reserve these for the 1-stars I've already earned because of paxhole paxbaggery, so no loss.

Some states and some cities are trying to destroy the gig economy. And those states and cities have one-party rule, often entrenched for decades, complete with piles of feces on the sidewalks and rampant social ills from statism run amok.

I'm a big believer in economic liberty. We all talk a good game about freedom of speech, or the right to bear arms, but one of the most fundamental natural rights is the one to freely contract, or not contract, with whomever we choose.

If you have to force someone to do anything, that's not freedom. None of us are forced to work rideshare. None of us should endeavor to force rideshare companies to do anything. Liberty is a two-way street. 

All of those that wax off about regulation have failed to comprehend that there is no such thing as an unregulated market. Never in all of human history has an unregulated market existed. The market is self-regulating, primarily through the pricing mechanism, and the ability of participants to vote with their dollars and their feet. Statist meddling has a cost, and that cost is invariably too high, and the value derived too low. It also profits the rent-seekers, who tend to be statists and collectivists, because you can't collect economic rent without the force of criminally corrupt agents of the police state willing to murder the innocent in order to obtain compliance from the franchise.

But, as a rule, I don't discuss this stuff with pax. 99% of them have less than a rudimentary understanding of economics and history. Most of them are oozing through this life, purposefully mired in mediocrity, willfully ignorant of the knowledge that matters.

So I talk about the weather instead.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I like a good political conversation...my own views are down the middle so I can pretty much play the field...but I tread lightly.


That is my approach, too. As a former news reporter, I know very well how to deal with people who hold extreme views. In fact, some of them are in my immediate family. I get along fine with them.



waldowainthrop said:


> I think interesting conversations can happen in the context of rideshare as it's one of the few places strangers are stuck awkwardly together but still have the opportunity to talk.


Good point. I don't start political conversations, but I don't mind them. I follow current events closely and enjoy hearing other viewpoints. We don't have to agree. We both get a vote.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> If it is a guy, I tell them my views. If it is a girl that I am not interested in, I tell her my views.
> 
> If it is a beautiful girl, I just agree with whatever she is saying at the moment.


95% of men agree with this statement. The other 5% are gay.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Gradually turn the radio volume up til they shut up


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I can hang both ways as I've leaned towards both the left and the right throughout my life. I've become more conservative the older I've gotten but I'm still at that nice inbetween age where I can easily remember what it was like to be more liberal. Basically I have a narrative that's ready to go depending on the pax, so I get tips from both sides, lol.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I can hang both ways as I've leaned towards both the left and the right throughout my life. I've become more conservative the older I've gotten but I'm still at that nice inbetween age where I can easily remember what it was like to be more liberal. Basically I have a narrative that's ready to go depending on the pax, so I get tips from both sides, lol.


My narrative is and I quote "Hey man, I don't really wanna listen to this shit anymore, how bout we talk about something else"

Only had to use it once


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


I tell them that I don't take any active interest or opinion in Colonial politics as I can't vote here, but that I find the whole spectacle hugely entertaining.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I do worry about gun nuts who I fear will shoot me for my approach to the gun problem


Nah, they don't want to add to the gun violence statistics by shooting someone unnecessarily. Homicidal gun nuts worried about losing gun rights will try to find more politically correct murder methods against unarmed liberals. Liberals only compare the gun violence stats in gun debates, because violence is apparently acceptable as long as it does not involve guns.

On the other hand, they're more likely to shoot your armed enforcer goons if you achieve any sort of meaningful ban legislation.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Civil discourse died when Hillary lost.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I guess more of politics talks are coming on Uber/Lyft trips since Iran's general Soleimani got killed by Trump's decision.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Civil discourse died when Hillary lost.


 You must be talking about "the deplorables."


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

BillC said:


> I lie and say I don't follow politics, that it disgusts me, and I have better things to do with my time. I have had two people ask me about politics who were (or I thought they were) against my politics. The most recent one asked me if I was following the impeachment at all. I told her that I didn't pay attention to politics, I had better things to do with my time. She agreed with me. The first one a couple years ago, was an angry, drunk, butch lesbian who was distraught that A) that homophobe Trump "stole" the election, and that 2) that misogynist Travis Kalanick was happily working with the homophobe, so how could I possibly be driving for Uber and not driving for Lyft? Her less drunk cohorts told her repeatedly to shut her mouth, that I was just trying to earn money. I said I didn't care who did what with whom, I was just trying to make money, and there was far more Uber business than Lyft business (at least there was back then).
> 
> I've had a couple people who came right out with politics that agreed with me. Those were very enjoyable conversations/rides.


You could have called out her hypocrisy...why was she using Uber service & not Lyft?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Speak your mind with tact..dont be overbearing..if they dont like it F them


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> as I can't vote here,


But you still get taxed, as do I. What was that thing about taxation without representation again &#129300;?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> ..if they dont like it F them


...Said the uber driver.

Just kidding &#129315;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> ...Said the uber driver.
> 
> Just kidding &#129315;


I speak my mind i am not wired to act like pavlov's dog...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> I speak my mind i am not wired to act like pavlov's dog...


My bad was a joke


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> But you still get taxed, as do I. What was that thing about taxation without representation again &#129300;?


By jove, you're right. I'm going straight to Safeway to buy a large box of tea bags. I will then head straight to the harbour and throw them all in.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My bad was a joke


Its ok im a little annoyed at the mods in here..not directed at you


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> If it is a guy, I tell them my views. If it is a girl that I am not interested in, I tell her my views.
> 
> If it is a beautiful girl, I just agree with whatever she is saying at the moment.





Mkang14 said:


> 95% of men agree with this statement. The other 5% are gay.











RAINN lady says to avoid political opinions
Because she is cute, we are going to a g r e e with her.
Oh wait nvm &#128584;&#128530;


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


Shut up. Same as everyone else who talks politics. Why argue? You can't change their mind


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Shut up. Same as everyone else who talks politics. Why argue? You can't change their mind


Not true. One day....MKang14 is going to be a Republican! She just doesn't know it yet!


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

highly organised criminals is what politicians are so we lose, debate about politics & cant change their views, so we lose.....just talk about the weather unless you're a meteorologist


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

JaxUberLyft said:


> My rider sign mostly gives fun facts about my EV, an oddity in my area,


I don't have that on a sign, but that is the second thing most pax wish to discuss in my Bolt EV. The _first _ thing discussed is the red seat covers. I bought them simply to cover up the light gray fabric upholstery that look like it stains under the gaze of a hard glance. Not good when the lease runs out. But people overwhelmingly love the covers though and bring it up upon entering the car. So the typical convo priority is:

1 The seat covers
2 Five thousand questions about electric cars
3) Do I live in the area?

I relish the EV questions because I am a self-confessed EV evangelist.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I don't have that on a sign, but that is the second thing most pax wish to discuss in my Bolt EV. The _first _ thing discussed is the red seat covers. I bought them simply to cover up the light gray fabric upholstery that look like it stains under the gaze of a hard glance. Not good when the lease runs out. But people overwhelmingly love the covers though and bring it up upon entering the car. So the typical convo priority is:
> 
> 1 The seat covers
> 2 Five thousand questions about electric cars
> ...


What car is this?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Not true. One day....MKang14 is going to be a Republican! She just doesn't know it yet!


Maybe one day you'll become a Democrat &#128515;☝


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe one day you'll become a Democrat &#128515;☝


Are you crazy? Wait...you are a Democrat...don't answer that!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> What car is this?


Chevy Bolt EV.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Are you crazy? Wait...you are a Democrat...don't answer that!


I'm pretty good at thumb war though &#129335;‍♀


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Chevy Bolt EV.
> 
> View attachment 396791


not wanting to highjack this thread...just a few basic questions...

how many miles per charge? how much did you buy this for and how many miles when you bought?

I looked at a (used) Nissan Leaf...but did not get enough miles per charge to satisfy me...would take away from my freedom to go where I want when I want. I am fascinated with electric cars, just not at a point I believe it would be beneficial for me to buy one...especially since I was able to buy a 2016 Ford Fiesta (manual transmission) with 20,000 miles for only $8,500. Hard to beat that deal.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> not wanting to highjack this thread...just a few basic questions...


Let's take this to another forum. You are the second person who inquired recently so I am going to make a post about it, since I just completed a full year in the car. I will address all your questions.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

In DC it's easy. If you're near DC talk about the Democrats and how much Trump sux. Easy 5 stars.

If you're anywhere else might get some Republican people and you just agree with them too.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> We live in a country with too little civic discourse, particularly among those who don't agree with each other. I think interesting conversations can happen in the context of rideshare as it's one of the few places strangers are stuck awkwardly together but still have the opportunity to talk. Squander it if you want - I sometimes take those rare opportunities to talk about the big picture with people. Maybe it's not the best time or place, but perhaps there is no best time or place.
> 
> I considered it an achievement when I could feel comfortable on a longer ride breaking down the social barrier of talking about politics. Everything in life is political. Anyone who claims that politics is merely a dirty business forgets that everything we do or think has political implications. If you leave politics to professional politicians and dedicated activists you end up with a society that is ideologically bankrupt and civically weak.
> 
> Nothing bad has ever come of me thinking this way about politics. In fact, I would have never met the person I am spending my life with if either of us shut up about politics.


I got news for you . They don't want to hear your opinion. No one does. That's just the honest truth. They only want to tell you theirs


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


Then I talk politics.
Big deal.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

If they are Red I will have the discussion
If they are Blue....drop them off on some out of the way lonely road:wink:


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

You can talk politics so long as you don't curse while doing it, they immediately change the subject.
You can talk religion so long as you can name two other religions, and name who practices them, they change the subject

If you talk about a Kartrashian I will immediately pull the car over and boot you out


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I would just insert a bunch of meaningless phrases spoken emphatically in response: "United States Congress!" "Federal Reserve Bank!" "Political election!"

But pax don't really talk, and I am not talkative either, so it never happens.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> Share that you think BOTH parties have contributed to the terrible climate we are currently in and you would like outsiders to bring it back to how the country was framed to be. Remind them we want what is best for America even if who is running it right now might not be who they wanted so long as they have the best interest of America we will survive and thrive. If you can't see there are deficiencies on both sides of the political spectrum maybe that is a problem needing reviewed.


Many riders would disagree with your view. Myself included.

When driving, I pretty much agree, and go along, with everything the pax says. In case you're wondering, I am NOT honest.

When riding, you'd DAMN WELL better agree with me. 
&#128526;


----------



## North East Nomad (Mar 30, 2019)

The only political discussions I entertain is with foreigners who don't understand separation of powers or how congress is split between representation of people and states. Many have been very appreciative and have a better understanding of how our govt works (or doesn't).


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


Thankfully in Houston people are so poorly informed and unenthusiastic about political topics it's not a big problem. They want to talk about the weather, where to eat, and their sports team. The kids are so dumb on Snapchat trying to have a flowing conversation is like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Bless your heart.
> Gimmie a kiss
> &#128536;


I knew there was a reason you love this meme, it's you!!!

View attachment 396750


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


Smile and drive. &#128512;


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Don’t be afraid! If the Pax wants to banter politically, where’s the harm? You say this…they say that….You agree on things….you don’t agree on things. Have fun with it. If however, they just do not see things your way, simply stop the car and say ”Get the hell out of my car…NOW!” Don’t forget to remind them to walk to the next freeway off ramp before they call another Guber.


----------



## SirSyl (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't talk about anything other than route, travel time, and vehicle. 

Anything else, I don't know what you talking about.


----------



## old geezer (Feb 1, 2016)

I can't help myself. I tell them that I am so grateful to live in the best country in the world. I tell them that I am a Trump supporter and I want no part of socialism. I want to keep the country great and that does not go over very well with some as I drive in Portland Maine a very liberal city. Don't like it ? you can exit the vehicle. I don't t get paid enough to be a hypocrite.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


Tell them what they want to hear.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Show them my SS card?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Show them my SS card?


Literal socialism.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Literal socialism.


Keep up that sass mouth and I'll get you fired from your job via twitter pal!


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Uberdriver914 said:


> NYE my two pax's were black and were in the backseat drunk asf. The whole 25 min ride they spoke to me about slavery and the cotton pickers and how Hispanics and now fa ggots and transgenders are taking the spotlight and trying to get rights to use same sex bathrooms if their transgender. They argued that Spanish and transgenders need to bck off and give black people a chance to get their rights first. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Blacks enslaved 1,250,000 white Europeans along the Barbary coast several hundred years ago. That wasn't taught in school, was it? Or have I simply forgotten?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


I'm an absolute expert on this topic fine sir.

You truth is, you let them talk, figure out which side they lean and then have a discussion from there.

Like if you we're talking to a hard core remainer, you'd wanna see that, then have a discussion from a more moderate place

I love chatting f politics but I'll always find out where they're coming from before doing so, and it's not that hard to find out - it shows itself in people's world view on almost anything



waldowainthrop said:


> We live in a country with too little civic discourse, particularly among those who don't agree with each other. I think interesting conversations can happen in the context of rideshare as it's one of the few places strangers are stuck awkwardly together but still have the opportunity to talk. Squander it if you want - I sometimes take those rare opportunities to talk about the big picture with people. Maybe it's not the best time or place, but perhaps there is no best time or place.
> 
> I considered it an achievement when I could feel comfortable on a longer ride breaking down the social barrier of talking about politics. Everything in life is political. Anyone who claims that politics is merely a dirty business forgets that everything we do or think has political implications. If you leave politics to professional politicians and dedicated activists you end up with a society that is ideologically bankrupt and civically weak.
> 
> Nothing bad has ever come of me thinking this way about politics. In fact, I would have never met the person I am spending my life with if either of us shut up about politics.


don't you think if you were driving in ****ing Alabama you would get a plethora of bad ratings ranting about your politics ?

just saying, I love chatting politics too with ppl but I swear to god I'm such a ppl pleaser I guarantee some pax think I'm a lefty



Trafficat said:


> Depends on pax attitude. I love discussing politics. Know the difference between a pax that wants to talk politics and a pax that wants to use you as a sounding board for their frustrations. Respectful honesty with the former and agreement with the latter is how I roll.


This is the absolute truth

It's about being able to read ppl. Some wanna talk some wanna vent



Uberdriver914 said:


> NYE my two pax's were black and were in the backseat drunk asf. The whole 25 min ride they spoke to me about slavery and the cotton pickers and how Hispanics and now fa ggots and transgenders are taking the spotlight and trying to get rights to use same sex bathrooms if their transgender. They argued that Spanish and transgenders need to bck off and give black people a chance to get their rights first. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Wild

I mean, it is kinda of true actually. The reason we have hear about reparations every 4 years is because Dems have to listen to black ppl to win the primary, they have a lot of power. And as more and more Hispanics are shipped across the border in hoards -- the power of the black voice gets weaker and weaker because they already have a monopoly on their vote anyway



old geezer said:


> I can't help myself. I tell them that I am so grateful to live in the best country in the world. I tell them that I am a Trump supporter and I want no part of socialism. I want to keep the country great and that does not go over very well with some as I drive in Portland Maine a very liberal city. Don't like it ? you can exit the vehicle. I don't t get paid enough to be a hypocrite.


I love you

I'm to much of a people pleaser


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I tell them I don't care and can't vote because I'm a convicted felon.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


Just agree with them, nod approvingly. Arguing isn't worth it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> don't you think if you were driving in @@@@ing Alabama you would get a plethora of bad ratings ranting about your politics ?


Nothing in particular against Alabama as I haven't visited there yet, but I probably would run into trouble with my politics there in any context. I don't think people would like my politics much in a true red state which would make rideshare a difficult gig for me there as I like learning about people and I'm pretty open about myself.

Who cares about ratings though? I bet I could keep above a 4.7 (4.97 was my actual rating) if I drove in a more conservative area as I'm still a really good driver, I'm good at service, and I come across as smart, fair-minded and not belligerent. I am also pretty good at reading people and will never force a political discussion. It's not like I drive around with bumper stickers on or play Chapo Trap House at full blast. I advertise myself as a "socialist" here all the time because it gets reactions but that is too subtle a point in real life. I am really quite left-leaning but people would only guess it in person.

Colorado is an ideologically mixed state and I ran into people who agreed with me on everything we discussed and others who were very politically different. I didn't go out of my way to talk politics but I never had a word of anger in my car, least of all about politics. I could survive and even thrive in a true "red" state.

I guess my point is that there is a difference between "ranting" about politics and talking about politics. I am not out to convince anyone that they are wrong and I am right, and I listen at least as much as I talk, otherwise it isn't much of a discussion.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Nothing in particular against Alabama as I haven't visited there yet, but I probably would run into trouble with my politics there in any context. I don't think people would like my politics much in a true red state which would make rideshare a difficult gig for me there as I like learning about people and I'm pretty open about myself.
> 
> Who cares about ratings though? I bet I could keep above a 4.7 (4.97 was my actual rating) if I drove in a more conservative area as I'm still a really good driver, I'm good at service, and I come across as smart, fair-minded and not belligerent. I am also pretty good at reading people and will never force a political discussion. It's not like I drive around with bumper stickers on or play Chapo Trap House at full blast. I advertise myself as a "socialist" here all the time because it gets reactions but that is too subtle a point in real life. I am really quite left-leaning but people would only guess it in person.
> 
> ...


I see

good for you for not whoring yourself out for the rating
I kinda do


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I’ve chosen to slightly “agree” with people who had concerning personalities but that was more about avoiding conflict with mental illness instead of disagreement on substance. I’ll only have a serious discussion about politics/religion with someone who can contribute to it and people who don’t have a sound mind get an opt-out from me. That goes for everyone, not just in the context of rideshare. And it’s not most people.

I’ll argue with anyone on the internet, though!


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

I show them my maga hat


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


I'm happy to talk politics. Most riders I've talked with are closer to the middle even here in notoriously liberal Cali.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I'm happy to talk politics. Most riders I've talked with are closer to the middle even here in notoriously liberal Cali.


Most "liberals" in the US are pretty moderate. Polarization exists at the activist and donor end but is not as widespread as many imagine. And even some activists in the US are surprisingly moderate. Very few anarcho-leftists and very few racial nationalists.

How do I know? I am closer to one of the poles than most people so it's more apparent from here. There is still a lot of polarity in the parties, but people in general are often less ideologically consistent and have more moderate views.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I remind them, as they are leaving the car, that only they can make America great again!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Most "liberals" in the US are pretty moderate. Polarization exists at the activist and donor end but is not as widespread as many imagine. And even some activists in the US are surprisingly moderate. Very few anarcho-leftists and very few racial nationalists.
> 
> How do I know? I am closer to one of the poles than most people so it's more apparent from here. There is still a lot of polarity in the parties, but people in general are often less ideologically consistent and have more moderate views.


Interesting. I picture things as being pretty polarised. But TBH, I don't discuss politics with many people in real life. So it's possible that some of the people I see here, or in the media, are part of a more vocal minority of extremes on either side.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Interesting. I picture things as being pretty polarised. But TBH, I don't discuss politics with many people in real life. So it's possible that some of the people I see here, or in the media, are part of a more vocal minority of extremes on either side.


The discourse and sources of information can be polarized. The policy preferences are often not. You'll find the most polarization on issues like abortion and gun rights, but even there people are more centrist than the debate would suggest. A lot of personal political beliefs are identity-based even if the interests that people hold are based more on immediate economic interest and class. Ask most people what they really care about and you'll find it's family, economic stability, and physical security. A lot of the other stuff is secondary, including party ID and political ideology. I _would_ say that as a commie, of course.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

"When the comet returns, only the TRUE believers will be allowed on board!"

That usually shuts people up.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


Depends on what they're saying. Loonie toons? I just nod and speak as little as possible. If they are polar opposite of my views, i turn it into an interview, asking naive questions, like i have never heard anything about anything. Let them speak their mind, and ask questions like "really, what do you mean?"

Sometimes i come across people who can have an open discussion without resorting to personal insults if you don't agree. Those are pretty enjoyable.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 396765
> 
> RAINN lady says to avoid political opinions
> Because she is cute, we are going to a g r e e with her.
> Oh wait nvm &#128584;&#128530;


Job? That's stupid. Some of my best rides and tips were from pax going to or from the airport on work trips and we just talked the entire time about their work and mine


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Job? That's stupid. Some of my best rides and tips were from pax going to or from the airport on work trips and we just talked the entire time about their work and mine


Agreed, but it depends. I only go into that if the pax initiates it. I think they are suggesting don't poke and prod for personal details...

Some of the advice is off in the lyft rainn training. 
The doesnt seem written by people who drive.
For example, their advice how to kick out pax is lacking. If a driver uses their method, and the pax actually complies, I am fairly certain that pax wasnt a problem in the first place!

Lyft/uber drivers still need "how not to creep out pax" training, and safety defensive training, and this wasnt it.

Uber is coming out with their own version of RAINN training too, by the way.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Interesting. I picture things as being pretty polarised. But TBH, I don't discuss politics with many people in real life. So it's possible that some of the people I see here, or in the media, are part of a more vocal minority of extremes on either side.


You know what they say. The squeaky wheel gets the grease!! I think it's only about 5% on each side that makes all the noise which then translates into grabbing 90% of the media attention because of RATINGS.

That's true. The extremes are often more vocal on a forum like this.



waldowainthrop said:


> The discourse and sources of information can be polarized. The policy preferences are often not. You'll find the most polarization on issues like abortion and gun rights, but even there people are more centrist than the debate would suggest. A lot of personal political beliefs are identity-based even if the interests that people hold are based more on immediate economic interest and class. Ask most people what they really care about and you'll find it's family, economic stability, and physical security. A lot of the other stuff is secondary, including party ID and political ideology. I _would_ say that as a commie, of course.


What??!! When did you become a Commie?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


Ask them if they have ever been an intern at the White House.

.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Ask them if they have ever been an intern at the White House.
> 
> .


I had one of those. Unfortunately she didn't like the experience.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> What??!! When did you become a Commie?


Don't worry, I hate communism as most people think of it. I'm a communitarian socialist which is way more humane. But say the s-word enough and suddenly you're a commie to most people. At ease, comrade. &#128517;


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I like a good political conversation...my own views are down the middle so I can pretty much play the field...but I tread lightly.


Precisely my position as well. I'm well-informed on politics, I hate this two-party joke of a system we have, and can tailor that viewpoint to find common ground with most anyone who discusses politics in my vehicle.

Most people are fed up with the American political system, regardless of their chosen party. Democrats and Republicans won't agree on much, but their voters all agree we have a system that only a benefits a few at the expense of the many. They just can't agree on who are the "few" and who are the "many" in that preceding sentence.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


I would go with the flow and bull shit even if you disagree I always get good tips because of it. See the bad and good in people.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Interesting. I picture things as being pretty polarised. But TBH, I don't discuss politics with many people in real life. So it's possible that some of the people I see here, or in the media, are part of a more vocal minority of extremes on either side.


Like goneubering said. For the most part the loudest opinions we hear are from the people who are completely enveloped and obsessed with politics. That doesn't represent a huge number of people who are in the middle or just completely agnostic about all of it. I have a few family members and a few friends who weren't always like this but have become addicted to political entertainment just like someone would become addicted to a TV show. They cant go five minutes without regurgitating a bunch of half assed garbage they heard on TV or read online. They're so vested emotionally in their side being right, there's hardly any rationality whatsoever. It's become a chore to try and have a conversation with them because it's all they want to talk about. Its borderline mental illness.

I never talk politics with anyone except my two brothers, and even then we seldom talk about it. I have a very synical view of the whole thing. The people with all the $$$ control everything and that's never gonna change. So how I feel about it isn't important. Beyond that, I don't need to spend anymore time thinking about it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Don't worry, I hate communism as most people think of it. I'm a communitarian socialist which is way more humane. But say the s-word enough and suddenly you're a commie to most people. At ease, comrade. &#128517;


That's one area where American politics seems to differ from Europe and Canada, and the American center appears more to the right. For example, in England, even the right by and large acknowledges some degree of socialism, and virtually nobody opposes free healthcare.



waldowainthrop said:


> The discourse and sources of information can be polarized. The policy preferences are often not. You'll find the most polarization on issues like abortion and gun rights, but even there people are more centrist than the debate would suggest. A lot of personal political beliefs are identity-based even if the interests that people hold are based more on immediate economic interest and class. Ask most people what they really care about and you'll find it's family, economic stability, and physical security. A lot of the other stuff is secondary, including party ID and political ideology. I _would_ say that as a commie, of course.


Never thought about it much till now. But I guess people on the far left or right tend to be more vociferous about their views than those closer to the middle.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@reg barclay I was exposed to it through political campaign volunteering and working briefly in political consulting. The interesting thing is that even some political workers and advocates are still more moderate than you might expect, even among "progressives" in the Democratic Party. I talked with people who worked for left-leaning Congressional reps who thought Bernie Sanders was way too left for them.

The more I talk to people about politics the more I find moderation is the true norm.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I don't talk politics or religion in my car can you please switch the subject or stfu (last part said in my head).


Yep.
No religion, sex, or politics in my car.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> @reg barclay I was exposed to it through political campaign volunteering and working briefly in political consulting. The interesting thing is that even some political workers and advocates are still more moderate than you might expect, even among "progressives" in the Democratic Party. I talked with people who worked for left-leaning Congressional reps who thought Bernie Sanders was way too left for them.
> 
> The more I talk to people about politics the more I find moderation is the true norm.


The funny thing is. In some things I agree with the right and left more than the moderates. I guess they tend to be more ideological, as opposed to the moderates who are more pragmatic. OTOH, as I get older, I'm starting to feel the pragmatists are often a lesser evil, and tend to lead to less abuses.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> The funny thing is. In some things I agree with the right and left more than the moderates. I guess they tend to be more ideological, as opposed to the moderates who are more pragmatic. OTOH, as I get older, I'm starting to feel the pragmatists are often a lesser evil, and tend to lead to less abuses.


Totally on board with this sentiment. I don't get into arguments with moderates much but I'm pretty likely to disagree with them if they actually like the status quo.

My dad is center-left but watches too much cable news TV and I am always trying to un-moderate him.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I'm an absolute expert on this topic fine sir.
> 
> You truth is, you let them talk, figure out which side they lean and then have a discussion from there.
> 
> ...


It kills me that any of us think we know what we're talking about to begin with. Not to mention, when people become so incensed they end lifelong friendships over it. I absolutely think well-being, life satisfaction etc or lack thereof is behind a great deal of the angst and politics is just an outlet for it.

So, I suppose if you take the opposite side there are plenty of dipshits people who are ready to unload on you. [I'm still for basic republican tenets like small government because I believe the dems are as much in the back pocket of special interests as the GOP is. Am I an expert on each individual issue, hell no].


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> It kills me that any of us think we know what we're talking about to begin with. Not to mention, when people become so incensed they end lifelong friendships over it. I absolutely think well-being, life satisfaction etc or lack thereof is behind a great deal of the angst and politics is just an outlet for it.
> 
> So, I suppose if you take the opposite side there are plenty of dipshits people who are ready to unload on you. [I'm still for basic republican tenets like small government because I believe the dems are as much in the back pocket of special interests as the GOP is. Am I an expert on each individual issue, hell no].


Doing this with strangers. It's just all about adjusting yourself to them that's all I'm saying


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Doing this with strangers. It's just all about adjusting yourself to them that's all I'm saying


The problem is if you run into a smart passenger. As a passenger I could get away with literal Nazi talking points trying to get a compliant driver to agree with me, and then switch it out for what I really think and chastise them for agreeing with the Nazi stuff. You have to be careful with being a "yes" person if you are sharing space with people who know you are likely to be too agreeable.

I had a funny ride with a clever passenger who seemed to be seriously suggesting that I engage in illegal and morally questionable business practices. Half of what he said had to be satirical but I am glad I didn't just agree with him on everything because it was definitely a trap set by a clever person. It's too complicated a story for here but it involved him in a dry manner suggesting hiring sex workers and dealing drugs and driving at illegal speeds with the lights off, as a service business. He was having a laugh and actually tipped well. It was probably best that I didn't just say "you know what you are right, I should become a criminal". He wanted someone to let him have a chuckle after work, rather than just have someone agree with him.

I think you and this dude would have genuinely got along, based on what you post here. I thought he was pretty funny.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> The problem is if you run into a smart passenger. As a passenger I could get away with literal Nazi talking points trying to get a compliant driver to agree with me, and then switch it out for what I really think and chastise them for agreeing with the Nazi stuff. You have to be careful with being a "yes" person if you are sharing space with people who know you are likely to be too agreeable.
> 
> I had a funny ride with a clever passenger who seemed to be seriously suggesting that I engage in illegal and morally questionable business practices. Half of what he said had to be satirical but I am glad I didn't just agree with him on everything because it was definitely a trap set by a clever person. It's too complicated a story for here but it involved him in a dry manner suggesting hiring sex workers and dealing drugs and driving at illegal speeds with the lights off, as a service business. He was having a laugh and actually tipped well. It was probably best that I didn't just say "you know what you are right, I should become a criminal". He wanted someone to let him have a chuckle after work, rather than just have someone agree with him.
> 
> I think you and this dude would have genuinely got along, based on what you post here. I thought he was pretty funny.


I'm pretty sure drivers are already resorting to that in Dallas, not necessarily disenfranchised Uber drivers though


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

No topic is off limits in my car. If you only have discussions with people who share your point of view, its gets boring mighty quick! 

“We’re awesome! Aren’t we awesome? We sure are! It’s awesome being awesome. You bet buddy!” zzzzzzzz

If people can’t handle healthy debate, f em! Ima be me.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> The problem is if you run into a smart passenger. As a passenger I could get away with literal Nazi talking points trying to get a compliant driver to agree with me, and then switch it out for what I really think and chastise them for agreeing with the Nazi stuff. You have to be careful with being a "yes" person if you are sharing space with people who know you are likely to be too agreeable.
> 
> I had a funny ride with a clever passenger who seemed to be seriously suggesting that I engage in illegal and morally questionable business practices. Half of what he said had to be satirical but I am glad I didn't just agree with him on everything because it was definitely a trap set by a clever person. It's too complicated a story for here but it involved him in a dry manner suggesting hiring sex workers and dealing drugs and driving at illegal speeds with the lights off, as a service business. He was having a laugh and actually tipped well. It was probably best that I didn't just say "you know what you are right, I should become a criminal". He wanted someone to let him have a chuckle after work, rather than just have someone agree with him.
> 
> I think you and this dude would have genuinely got along, based on what you post here. I thought he was pretty funny.


Sir I think if I heard nazi thinking I prob wouldn't agree with it but

I get your point


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> "When the comet returns, only the TRUE believers will be allowed on board!"
> 
> That usually shuts people up.


Too bad 4385 AD +/- 2 yrs is so far away. :roflmao:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cary Grant said:


> If we didn't have to suffer retaliatory ratings, I'd gladly have a polite discussion with just about anyone on the topics of politics and religion.
> 
> For giggles and grins, I have, at times, reminded pax that one party most certainly is trying to destroy Uber and Lyft, while the other isn't (at least, not overtly). This isn't a debatable point, because facts cannot be denied. In the last cycle, two candidates railed on and on about how they wanted to destroy the gig economy. They lost. They deserved to lose. I usually reserve these for the 1-stars I've already earned because of paxhole paxbaggery, so no loss.
> 
> ...


So you don't believe in a minimum wage?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> The problem is if you run into a smart passenger. As a passenger I could get away with literal Nazi talking points trying to get a compliant driver to agree with me, and then switch it out for what I really think and chastise them for agreeing with the Nazi stuff. You have to be careful with being a "yes" person if you are sharing space with people who know you are likely to be too agreeable.
> 
> I had a funny ride with a clever passenger who seemed to be seriously suggesting that I engage in illegal and morally questionable business practices. Half of what he said had to be satirical but I am glad I didn't just agree with him on everything because it was definitely a trap set by a clever person. It's too complicated a story for here but it involved him in a dry manner suggesting hiring sex workers and dealing drugs and driving at illegal speeds with the lights off, as a service business. He was having a laugh and actually tipped well. It was probably best that I didn't just say "you know what you are right, I should become a criminal". He wanted someone to let him have a chuckle after work, rather than just have someone agree with him.
> 
> I think you and this dude would have genuinely got along, based on what you post here. I thought he was pretty funny.


The real point I'm trying to make here which is semi difficult to articulate is -- since I'm balls deep in politics..... it's extremely easy to understand anyone's political leanings very quickly without even chatting politics - it shows itself in your world view.

So for example if I'm talking to a lefty or a lib and they wanna talk politics - I'll question them about which candidate they like and scrutinize the policies

But done in such a way where if you're savvy enough you can pretty much have a discussion with anybody without giving your own power level away -- that is unless they're equally savvy and u don't wanna lie

Both scenarios have happened to me


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Cary Grant said:


> If you have to force someone to do anything, that's not freedom. None of us are forced to work rideshare. None of us should endeavor to force rideshare companies to do anything. Liberty is a two-way street.
> 
> All of those that wax off about regulation have failed to comprehend that there is no such thing as an unregulated market. Never in all of human history has an unregulated market existed. The market is self-regulating, primarily through the pricing mechanism, and the ability of participants to vote with their dollars and their feet. Statist meddling has a cost, and that cost is invariably too high, and the value derived too low. It also profits the rent-seekers, who tend to be statists and collectivists, because you can't collect economic rent without the force of criminally corrupt agents of the police state willing to murder the innocent in order to obtain compliance from the franchise.


Free market debate aside. The gig economy in its current incarnation does not epitomise the self regulating market you espouse, at least in most places I've heard of. That's because regulatory barriers of entry stop us competing freely with the bigger gig companies.

As an example, you can't say a driver is free to compete with them by starting his own small transportation business. That's because compliance with relevant insurance and licensing laws (imposed by government, not the natural free market) could make it cost prohibitive. Same thing for starting their own TNC. In NJ for example, the cost for an annual TNC permit is $25,000 last I checked, I assume there are other costs involved to comply with other requirements, all of which create a regulatory barrier of entry.

In short, you can't have it both ways. If you want a laissez faire free market, then everyone should have the right to operate free of regulation, and let the natural market choose what kind of insurances and vetting they want, not the government. But if the government is already regulating things which can affect smaller competitors, then you can't argue free market when people want further regulation to redress that.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you don't believe in a minimum wage?


I don't believe in minimum wage. I think when it was started it was a good idea, however like most things the government gets involved in it quickly becomes flawed. My honest opinion is that minimum wage has killed the work ethic of more people and hold back good quality workers. People getting start up jobs to learn how to become employees want to sit in these jobs and have little to no incentive to perform better because the government is going to give the a raise every year. What ever happened to working hard to earn more money.

If employers don't want to reward hard workers with better pay those hard workers will move on for better opportunities. But now with increased minimum wages it gets harder and harder for employers to reward hard working employees with better pay since they have to pay so much to workers that just want to get by.

The financial side of higher minimum wage is higher costs for the same good. Higher costs for the same goods equals higher taxes paid on those goods. And now we get into the real reason government wants to increase minimum wage. More tax dollars.

I am willing to bet that if minimum wage was $7.25 per hour across the country and then suddenly raised to $15.00 per hour across the country, the people living pay check to paycheck will be worse off and struggling more at $15.00 per hour. An employer is in business to make a profit, if the wages they have to pay goes up by say $5.00 per man hour their expenses will go up by a lot more than $5.00 per hour. Their employer taxes they have to pay will go up 7.65% on that extra pay. So now that increased cost is $5.38 per man hour. But weight there is more. Their unemployment tax they have to pay based on total wages goes up. Their Workers Comp insurance they have to pay based on wages goes up. Their liability insurance, which in many industries is based on wages will also go up. Even if it is not based on wages and based on sales it still goes up because companies have to charge more for their goods to cover all the increased costs. So that $5.00 wage increase is easily pushing the company $6.00+ per man hour. Now you got a fat raise but everything you buy costs your a higher percentage than that fat raise go you.

Do away with minimum wage, and let it be a free market. Yes it will suck and employers will take advantage of it but smart hard working people will come out better and those employers that try to take advantage of low wages will suffer with low class employees and ultimately close down for poor service. This will give room for better employers to grow and increase market share. Lazy people will suffer but who really cares. Look where this reward the lazy people mentality has got this country over the years.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you don't believe in a minimum wage?


Don't ask stupid questions. Never rely upon gooberment indoctrination camps posing as "public schools" for knowledge; never rely upon the lamestream media for wisdom. Educate yourself.

https://fee.org/search/?q=minimum+wage
https://mises.org/search-mises?search=minimum wage
https://www.cato.org/search#?cludoq...| Individual Liberty, Free Markets, and Peace
https://web.archive.org/web/20181018112729/http://steshaw.org/economics-in-one-lesson/chap19p1.html
https://showmeinstitute.org/search/google/minimum wage


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Do away with minimum wage, and let it be a free market. Yes it will suck and employers will take advantage of it but smart hard working people will come out better and those employers that try to take advantage of low wages will suffer with low class employees and ultimately close down for poor service. This will give room for better employers to grow and increase market share. Lazy people will suffer but who really cares. Look where this reward the lazy people mentality has got this country over the years.


You just grouped together two things that aren't necessarily connected, smart and hardworking. Then made it sound like the opposite of that is lazy. There are hardworking people who are not smart, but not lazy either, who would also suffer. Now you may be fine with that, or you may think it's worth the trade off. But your post gives the impression only two groups exist, a.) the smart and hardworking, and b.) the lazy, which isn't true.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> You just grouped together two things that aren't necessarily connected, smart and hardworking. Then made it sound like the opposite of that is lazy. There are hardworking people who are not smart, but not lazy either, who would also suffer. Now you may be fine with that, or you may think it's worth the trade off. But your post gives the impression only two groups exist, a.) the smart and hardworking, and b.) the lazy, which isn't true.


The inexperienced is a major group that NEEDS protection. Think teenagers and young adults joining the workforce for the first time. (Think many Uber drivers too)

Anyone who is desperate also needs some protection as well.

In general, I believe in laissez faire government. I also believe that some balance is necessary, and minimum wage, as horrible as it is for the country, is a necessary evil. I am more than open to alternative ideas, but abolishing the entire minimum wage thing would not be something I'm in favor of. The downside is too great.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I remain silent unless its something that is non partisan


----------



## Noexcuse19 (Oct 31, 2019)

Just pretend you agree with what they say and save yourself a lot of arguing and troubles


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

SirSyl said:


> I don't talk about anything other than route, travel time, and vehicle.
> 
> Anything else, I don't know what you talking about.


I can just tell you, if they want to kill time and talk about issues, where's the harm. I get lots of tips for keeping my Pax's occupied.


----------



## SirSyl (Apr 6, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> I can just tell you, if they want to kill time and talk about issues, where's the harm. I get lots of tips for keeping my Pax's occupied.


No harm at all, to you. I just don't want to talk , most of the time I don't agree what they have to say, I don't want to talk politics and religion or something people believes. Sometimes they ask too personal questions, sometimes they kept talking about something I have no idea. 
Plus, I want to listen to my audio books and keep a sharp eye on the road.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

If they have a similar belief, I engage. Otherwise I just give lip service or change the topic. Had a young socialist college girl who uses her student loan money for Uber. She was saying everyone should get free housing, cell phones, medical, etc. I explained to her in the most diplomatic way that she was an ignorant ****. Still got 4 stars from her.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

SirSyl said:


> No harm at all, to you. I just don't want to talk , most of the time I don't agree what they have to say, I don't want to talk politics and religion or something people believes. Sometimes they ask too personal questions, sometimes they kept talking about something I have no idea.
> Plus, I want to listen to my audio books and keep a sharp eye on the road.


If clamming up while driving, it's purely your prerogative. Just because people don't agree with me is not a reason for me no to engage. As a matter of fact, I don't want like minded passengers. I just love the exchange and if they don't bring it up....fine with me.
You may want to put on your profile page that you don't want to discuss anything when it comes to politics, religion or even the impeached, Dirty Donald.
I do ask some if they are going to vote though. If they say no, I say "get out of my car". They know I kid.
I say....bring it on!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Agree with them regardless... And if they are Democrat.. you 1 star them for rude conversation. Drop them off in the rain.... Wish them the best with their future health....as if

Republicans get dropped off with help with luggage and a handshake .. and a wish for good day!!!😜😜😜😜


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> What do you do if pax talk politics?


I tell them to vote for Bernie f'ing Sanders!!!


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Didn't know any country had colonies any more.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

I avoid that conversation like the plague. But if I get pressed about it (I am, after all, in DC) and feel like they're just looking for someone to argue with, I just give them big doe eyes and a smile and tell them I get all of my news from E!. 
You know, like, the Kardashians? 
Omg, did you know Kim is going to LAW SCHOOL?! 😀

Immediate change of subject with zero casualties. Works every time.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

When Dirty Donald first got elected, I got this woman from Irvine and the first thing she asked is whether I agree with the Dirty guy. Before I can answer she said I look like a Hillary guy. She went on and on then moved on to guns and went on and on. I enjoyed her enthusiasm. She finally paused and asked me for my thoughts. I ,of course, told her she is as full of shit as a homeless porta potty. We exchanged thoughts and this grown woman called her dad to help her which added to the fun. Made the ride go real fast and she thanked me for the ride. Got a $5.00 tip to boot. What's not to like?


----------

